# Honda GC160 will not start



## alohacjp (May 3, 2009)

Yesterday I was using the power washer (Devilbliss Excell EXHA 2425 with a Honda GC160 engine) for about an hour and then it just stopped. Had gas in it and the pull cord would not pull. I removed the 3 bolts to pull the starter cord assembly off and while off, the pull cord would worked fine. The "crank" that the pull cord turns to start the engine is stuck in place though. I could not get it to spin. I guess this is what is preventing the pull cord from pulling. Any ideas on what might be worng? I would like to try to fix it myself? The washer had been sitting in the shed for about 3 years with old oil in it. Probably not the best for it, huh!


----------



## rotti1968 (Apr 26, 2009)

will it pull over without the water connected to the unit?
You say its sat for 3 years and has old oil in it? is there oil in the unit ? is there oil in the pump?You could have a few things going on. But the number one thing could be your motor has seized. Did it make any noise before it shut off? did it just stop ? did it start to loose power and slowly shut down? It may have had a valve failure,camgear failure. Your pump may have seized one thing you could try is remove the pump from the engine and see is it turns over without the pump. If it is still locked up then you have an internal engine issue.


----------



## PUMPKEN (Aug 6, 2008)

you need to pull the washer pump off the motor to issolate the problem.Is it the motor or the pump?


----------

